# "I'll show you mine...."



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

too cute, Denise


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam has one waaaaaaay on the back of his tongue... i doubt i will ever catch a picture of it, i only see it when he yawns really big. it keeps getting bigger though!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Sam has one waaaaaaay on the back of his tongue... i doubt i will ever catch a picture of it, i only see it when he yawns really big. it keeps getting bigger though!


That's pretty much the same problem I have. What I do is get him panting good and hard and then make sure I use flash to light up the inside of his mouth. Actually, now that I really think about it.... I don't think I have any pics of Jersey's spots between the first one and the ones from today. Otherwise I probably would have tried to pick shots where he actually looked groomed!! LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I responded to the other thread, but was looking for the pics when you opened the new one with the correct title! How old was Jersey when you first noticed it? I noticed Sunny's by 7 months, but it was the one in back that you can only see when you get a yawning pic. The other is luckily all nice and symmetric! God did that for me because he knows how I dislike non-symmetry! She's two and a half now, an it's even bigger!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm glad you found the new thread!! Sorry about the mix up. I actually just responded over there to try and point you here, but it seems you found it all on your own!! Great pics of your girl!! Jersey was around 4-4.5 months old when I first noticed his. I've often said the same as you in that other thread... that the mark is a sign of how special he is! Well, that and he was copying my roommate's dog Gomer who actually _was_ a chow (and german shephard) mix... Gomer was his hero!! Here they are:










This was the first time Jersey realized he could see out the window in my bedroom, so I ran outside and snapped a quick picture! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Daisy has this one right on the end of her tongue, and a bigger one towards the back of her tongue..


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

What are those spots. My parents dog Jessie has had one on her tongue forever and we never knew what it was.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, treat spots are so cute! Bailey has two, one on the front of his tongue and one waaaay in the back.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Great pics.... Carson has one on the bottom of his tongue....which makes it really hard to catch on camera...needless to say I don't have any pics of it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"Treat spots" are just dark pigment on the tongue, perfectly normal. Lots of Goldens have them. Robbie's is WAAAAAAAAAY back on his tongue, I'll never get a pic of it.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

my three want to know do they still get treats without the spot


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Great pics.... Carson has one on the bottom of his tongue....which makes it really hard to catch on camera...needless to say I don't have any pics of it.


Murphy has one there too, its not on his tongue, but underneth.. hard to explain and I can only see it if am messing with is mouth.. Cute though!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester has a bunch! No wonder he loves treats so much! They showed up gradually over time. Everyone says that it looks like he has a paw print on his tongue!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I'm glad you found the new thread!! Sorry about the mix up. I actually just responded over there to try and point you here, but it seems you found it all on your own!! Great pics of your girl!! Jersey was around 4-4.5 months old when I first noticed his. I've often said the same as you in that other thread... that the mark is a sign of how special he is! Well, that and he was copying my roommate's dog Gomer who actually _was_ a chow (and german shephard) mix... Gomer was his hero!! Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, Julie!! That is the cutest picture!! And Gomers spot kinda reminds me of his ears, well, the space inbetween them. It's like a "V", only upside down, just the opposite of the "v" between his ears! Definitely looks like it was meant to be that way!! And could Jersey be any cuter with his big paws up there on the window sill, just like his friend's? It's like he's saying, "Hey! Look, Ma! I'm a big kid now!!"


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Zookeepermama said:


> Daisy has this one right on the end of her tongue, and a bigger one towards the back of her tongue..


Daisy's is sort of where Sunny's is - very visible when they pant! And I see you have small kids? I remember when my walls were lined with stuff just like that!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Jester has a bunch! No wonder he loves treats so much! They showed up gradually over time. Everyone says that it looks like he has a paw print on his tongue!


Wow!! It's interesting to see Jester's tongue gradually get the spots the way I noticed on Sunny. And in that last shot, it *really* looks like a paw print! Sort of like someone was trying to make one and only got part of the print on his tongue!:bowl: I guess he just wouldn't hold still long enough...


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Maya has one in the middle of her tongue, it's hard not to see it lol.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

dmfla said:


> Maya has one in the middle of her tongue, it's hard not to see it lol.


Oh, she is a cutie!! I love her deep brown eyes!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Biscuit started out with no treat spots and then I noticed he had a freckle on his tongue and it grew and grew...then another freckle, etc until he has the treats spots that he has today. Jack has one on the underside of his tongue that I can only see if he's being goofy laying on his back with his mouth wide open and his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth.

BISCUIT BEFORE TONGUE SPOTS:










BISCUIT TREAT SPOTS:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No treat spots in this house...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Kimm said:


> No treat spots in this house...


 But I'm sure they still get lots of treat, though! Actually, I just remembered that one had to lose weight (sorry, I can't remember which!) so perhaps they are used to not too many treats? Sunny and Mister love food so much that I just use single pieces of kibble as treats!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No treat spots, I feel so sad. But she has a beautiful black nose !! :wave:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> No treat spots, I feel so sad. But she has a beautiful black nose !! :wave:


Aww.... don't feel bad Jo!! Daisy's so beautiful she doesn't need any extra accessories!! 

I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's pics.... thanks for sharing!!

Sunny D: You're right, I never noticed that about Gomer's spot. Actually, that picture doesn't really do his tongue justice... the further back you look the more of it was bluish black. I miss that dog so much!! I helped my roomie pick him out at the Humane Society, and was there for the first 2 1/2 years of his life. I loved him like he was my own dog. If I could have brought him back to NJ with me, I would have!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> No treat spots, I feel so sad. But she has a beautiful black nose !! :wave:


I'd trade Sunny's treat spot for Daisy's dark black nose in a second!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

so cute! and i love the pic of jersey with two balls in his mouth!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm still working on getting a picture of it, but Blush now has a freckle on the tip of her tongue, it popped up 3 days ago.

Both of my girls have the darkest black noses I have seen & they still have blackish skin. Blush's belly is still too dark to tattoo!

I love the pics of Biscuit above! he has tons of Black on there, makes me wonder how much Blush will get...?


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Those are where Penny and Rusty's are, too. I only see them when they yawn really big.. Penny's tongue twists like an S, too. Never have the camera on at that time. Too cute!


----------



## PorthosthePunk (Jul 11, 2021)

I appreciate all of these posts so much. My 6 year old golden is developing what I hope to be a treat spot on the tip of his tongue. Here are some pictures. Is this consistent with the treat spots everyone else has seen? I am going to the vet no matter what but would appreciate thoughts!!


----------

